# Young bird..won't eat tried most conventual methods



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi,
We have a young pigeon, unsure of the exact age but only just opening eyes. I have tried using parrot formula to feed him using: syringe method, bag method and just opening his mouth and using a pipette. However he won't open his mouth even after stimulating the natural Way. 
He is being kept warm and the formula is heated to a warm temperature..
He is taking in food but I'm worried about him inhaling the food.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo? How long have you had him? There are lots of videos on youtube regarding feeding baby pigeons. Does he stick his beak into the syringe for eating?


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi, thank you for your reply, we have had him 3 days.
I have been watching as many videos as I can find  He was really keen this morning and put his beak in the syringe and fed perfectly... However he hasn't done this again since.
I'm worried by putting his beak in "manually" he will inhale the feed. 

Thanks again


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you keeping him warm enough? About 35 degrees Celsius. There should be plenty of droppings inbetween feedings. If too cold, the food won't digest and rot inside the crop which will kill him. You can add a bit of human baby applesauce to his formula, will help with digestion. He looks a bit underdeveloped for his age. He should also be keen on getting fed if he is healthy. When he is eating from the syringe, you will notice him withdrawing his beak and taking a few breaths. Then you should level the syringe so that food does not get into the lungs. As soon as he starts feeding again, you can raise the syringe slightly.


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Are you keeping him warm enough? About 35 degrees Celsius. There should be plenty of droppings inbetween feedings. If too cold, the food won't digest and rot inside the crop which will kill him. You can add a bit of human baby applesauce to his formula, will help with digestion. He looks a bit underdeveloped for his age. He should also be keen on getting fed if he is healthy. When he is eating from the syringe, you will notice him withdrawing his beak and taking a few breaths. Then you should level the syringe so that food does not get into the lungs. As soon as he starts feeding again, you can raise the syringe slightly.


I have been keeping his Nest about 34-36C and making sure he seems happy and content.

He has started eating happily which is great!!

I have tried to feel his crop to check how much to feed him but I'm struggling to find the right place...
Roughly how much and how often should I be feeding?

Thanks 
S


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Another question... He has had this almost balloon shape on his back leg, is there anything I can do to help this?


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Having a little read, it seems like it may be a ruptured air sack? Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a better photo of the leg? Is this on the back of the body or the leg itself? When feeding, you will notice the crop filling up. The crop is in front of the breast and should be squishy when full, but not too full. I will try and find a photo of a filled crop. I'm thinking he is not getting enough food.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The photo of the 2 babies shows you what a full crop looks like.


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Brill thank you! 

How long would you recommend between feeds? Also should you wait until the crop has emptied to feed again? His crop is usually empty by morning but doesn't empty entirely during the day.

Thank you again!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

As long as the crop completely empties once a day, (during the night) then it's ok. Remember to add the baby applesauce once a day to his formula. Difficult to say how often to feed, maybe every 4 hours. You can post a photo of him from the side that will show his crop after feeding to determine if it's full or not. If you have a digital scale, you can weigh him every morning before feeding. He should be gaining weight if getting fed enough. You can also post a photo of his droppings produced inbetween feedings.


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Marina B said:


> As long as the crop completely empties once a day, (during the night) then it's ok. Remember to add the baby applesauce once a day to his formula. Difficult to say how often to feed, maybe every 4 hours. You can post a photo of him from the side that will show his crop after feeding to determine if it's full or not. If you have a digital scale, you can weigh him every morning before feeding. He should be gaining weight if getting fed enough. You can also post a photo of his droppings produced inbetween feedings.


Thank you, I have ordered some unsweetened baby applesauce to add to his feed. He is currently 102g and has 20ml of formula every 4 hours.

I will try and get some photos after his last feed tonight, he is pooing 2-4 times between feeds. 

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Stevie! I wonder if you’re feeding a little too much? My wood pigeon is 7 months old and 20ml fills her crop, I wonder if what you’re seeing on her back is a sign of over feeding? (Hard to tell, from Your pic) ? I think you said leg so maybe this isn’t the same place?


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Joeyspesh said:


> Hi Stevie! I wonder if you’re feeding a little too much? My wood pigeon is 7 months old and 20ml fills her crop, I wonder if what you’re seeing on her back is a sign of over feeding? (Hard to tell, from Your pic) ? I think you said leg so maybe this isn’t the same place?
> View attachment 97417


Hi Joey,

I say 20ml, but to be honest most of it ends up on the bird, me and the towel! I don't think he gets anywhere near 20! Probably not even 10.

I have been keeping an eye on his crop, I haven't seen any inflated shoulder "pads" around his neck and his crop is empty by the morning. I took him to our local vet who confirmed it was a ruptured air sack and shows me how to deflate it. 

Unlikee the photo his swelling is behind the wing.. not very clear thanks to my awful photography! 
thank you for all your suggestions!!


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

I sent you a number via message for a pigeon rehabber if you need any help! X


----------



## kate papso (Dec 2, 2020)

Stevie24 said:


> Hi,
> We have a young pigeon, unsure of the exact age but only just opening eyes. I have tried using parrot formula to feed him using: syringe method, bag method and just opening his mouth and using a pipette. However he won't open his mouth even after stimulating the natural Way.
> He is being kept warm and the formula is heated to a warm temperature..
> He is taking in food but I'm worried about him inhaling the food.
> ...


Hi I am a rehabber and all I do are pigeons and doves. I use a baby bottle with nipple cut off large enough to get his beak in and slightly larger so he can open his beak. Remember they put their beak in the parents beak and parent regurgitate into theirs. Pigeons and doves are the only birds that have a true crop and runs across under their necks. Pigeons keep the crops pretty full. You will see the bulge of the crop as he eats. Keep him warm they can’t digest if cold. I use a plastic bag of rice under him or next to him that is heated in microwave put a towel over it and have room in your box for him to move away if he gets too warm. The temp shoes not need to be very hot just so you can feel warmth on the towel. Ck him before you feed. About every 2 hours or so now at his age. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Davida Kiernan (Feb 1, 2021)

Stevie24 said:


> Another question... He has had this almost balloon shape on his back leg, is there anything I can do to help this?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 97380


Hi I am a doctor not a vet, by can you tell us more about the swelling... it looks on the thigh, is it continuous with the muscle or does it look separate? Is it swishy or solid and does it seem filled with fluid ? Does it seem to hurt the bird if gentle pressed? Can he move his leg or is it stopping him?


----------



## Stevie24 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi all,

He is eating well and is very happy in himself.
I took him to a vet that deals with exotic/ aviry and confirmed it was a ruptured air sack.

I have been shown how to empty the sac and it has since stayed down.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Great to hear he is doing well!


----------

